# Reconcile in two different houses



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you reconcile your marriage in two different houses?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure, why not? hubby and I lived apart for five months after D day, that's when we started reconciling.


----------



## 36Separated (Aug 5, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Sure, why not? hubby and I lived apart for five months after D day, that's when we started reconciling.


You got back together after divorcE?


----------

